
Pomoflow – The Marriage of Pomodoro and Flow - Jakkaps
https://jakkaps.com/pomoflow-the-marriage-of-pomodoro-and-flow/
======
caymanjim
Or maybe you should just take breaks at natural stopping points and stop
trying to turn coding into clock-punching assembly-line work.

I've tried pomodoros many times. 25 minutes is not enough time to get anything
useful done, and taking a 5-minute break every 25 minutes is a great way to
blow out your mental stack. That's why people frequently ignore them and keep
working.

This is an app designed to "solve" a problem of its own making.

